
When the Millionaires Are Fleeing, Maybe You Should, Too - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/02/opinion/sunday/millionaires-fleeing-migration.html
======
anigbrowl
tl;dr rich people are a good barometer of a country's economy, so you should
probably dump/short the Turkish Lira.

